# Scrabble app now has single-player option!



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

Per update this evening. Yay!!


----------



## omnibus34 (May 25, 2011)

Not on my Kindle Fire.  Are you in the wrong thread?  Are we talking about an AI opponent?  I was frankly disappointed when I got my Fire that playing scrabble against the computer was not an option.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Apparently it's just been updated. . .note that this app costs $2.99. It's got a really low rating but almost all of the 1 and 2 star reviews are complaining about the lack of a single player option.


----------



## omnibus34 (May 25, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Apparently it's just been updated. . .note that this app costs $2.99. It's got a really low rating but almost all of the 1 and 2 star reviews are complaining about the lack of a single player option.


 Is it possible the update is being pushed to different areas of the country according to a schedule?
I see no signs on my device of an upgrade.


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

Hmmm .... not sure about different areas getting it first, but it doesn't happen automatically; you have to tell it to update. To do that from home screen select apps; then select "Store".  Select menu button at the bottom, and then "My Apps." A bar will then appear at mid/upper left screen with choices of "new" "update available" and "all." Select the update one and all of your apps that have a pending update will be there. Hopefully Scrabble is one of them ... just tap the update button for it and go from there.


----------



## omnibus34 (May 25, 2011)

Thanks, that worked.  I've had other app updates appear in notifications!  I guess I stopped looking for it when that did'nt happen.  Thanks again.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

This news made my day. Merry Christmas to me 
*off to purchase*

Sent from my awesome Kindle Fire


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh that's awesome! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for this info.

I'm a goner when they come out with a Fire version of W.E.L.D.E.R.

L


----------



## omnibus34 (May 25, 2011)

Updated version won't update this morning.  The busy icon just keeps turning and turning.  It may be their server at fault so I won't push the panic button yet.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Apparently it's just been updated. . .note that this app costs $2.99. It's got a really low rating but almost all of the 1 and 2 star reviews are complaining about the lack of a single player option.


$2.99? My screen says $1.99. Am I looking at the wrong version or something? 

Latest Updates
What's new in version 1.14.54

* In response to user feedback, single player mode has been added


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FloridaFire said:


> $2.99? My screen says $1.99. Am I looking at the wrong version or something?
> 
> Latest Updates
> What's new in version 1.14.54
> ...


It lists for $2.99. . . .looks like it's on sale now. . .it wasn't when I posted before.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It lists for $2.99. . . .looks like it's on sale now. . .it wasn't when I posted before.


Ah, ok.. gotcha


----------

